# Shrimp and Bettas



## jhemlow (Oct 24, 2004)

My girlfriend has a 7 gallon tank with 2 neon tetras, and a betta. She wants to add 2 shrimp and 2 more tetras. My question is has anyone had any problem with shrimp and bettas in their experience? Thanks for your help in advance.

Jay


----------



## brianclaw (May 17, 2005)

Most Bettas will hunt and kill shrimps placed in their environment.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I've heard many stories of bettas eating shrimp and a few stories of bettas that don't eat shrimp. I personally wouldn't suggest it.


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

How bout trying a couple of ghost shrimp? Whenever it comes to shrimp...
"When in doubt, who can argue with $.30 apiece?"


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I'd also say ghost shrimp or amanos would be a good thing to try. Cherries are just a tad too small to go in with a Betta. I think my Sparkling Gouramis(same family as Bettas) are picking off all my shrimp fry


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

It really depends on the betta. I've had literally hundreds of bettas and some will eat shrimp, some wouldn't. I would deffinitely try the ghost shrimp first.


----------



## figgy (Mar 7, 2005)

Every betta I have owned has made a meal of every cherry and red-nosed shrimp I have been silly enough to put in with it! Pricey lunch!

Fig


----------



## pwrflpills (Jan 10, 2006)

My Betta ate the 2 ghost shrimp I put in with him in less than a week.


----------

